# IOWA STATE PASSENGER CAR



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I purchased a yellow Bachmann passenger car off e-bay and thought it would make a good project for a IOWA STATE CYCLONE fan car. I weathered the trucks and used the ISU decals that you rub off on to your face when you go to their games. The decals worked great! Now we can go in style to the games.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! I like the station in the background, too. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Great picture, looks like spring has reached Northwest Iowa.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Spring seems to have retreated from Illinois. 80 yesterday, 40 today. 

Cool idea.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I gave the roof on the Depot a wash of india ink and alcohol to help darken it up a bit. It was to reddish before.


----------

